# Gatlinburg area



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I will be in the Gatlinburg area this weekend. Can anyone provide any tips on types of areas to hunt for the blacks in the mountains. I find them in KY in areas of poplar/hickory typically on N and E facing slopes and on ridge tops. That warm rain last night should have them popping.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Searched a promising looking area today for about an hour today outside of Gatlinburg but no luck.


----------



## jrl1958 (Mar 19, 2014)

I live about hour north of Gatlinburg, non up yet, Its usually around 2nd week of April.


----------



## free_mother_earth (Mar 28, 2017)

We live just east of Gatlinburg. The weather the past several days is shaping up beautifully for morel season. Last night we got some really good rains, and the temps are holding at night. We went out today and did some hunting with no luck but I think its any day now they will start. I just finally joined this site to be able to post but I am in and constantly searching the net in different groups this time of year to see about East Tennessee and haven't yet seen any evidence they are here just yet, but really picking up considerably west of us in the state. Good luck ~ hopefully we'll see a good flush this year.


----------



## Scott elmore (Apr 16, 2017)

I live in the Blount co. Area and am looking for someone to hunt with if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mushroom_Madness (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm right off Whites School rd. Outside of Sevierville. Searched some great looking spots in the past few days. No luck


----------



## Wade C Calvert (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm headed out in Sevierville/Gatlinburg are in an hour or so. Can anyone suggest a starting point. I will share my bounty with whomever will point me in the right direction.


----------



## MzMorel (May 2, 2018)

Any new reports near Seviervile/Gatlinburg/Newport area? Found two small ones last week. Found nothing today.


----------



## Sporehopper (Jul 9, 2021)

jrl1958 said:


> I live about hour north of Gatlinburg, non up yet, Its usually around 2nd week of April.


Greetings! Hey my wife & I will be in the Gatlinburg area July 11 - 14. Looks like plenty of potential “rain”! So, I am thinking we won’t play tourist down town, we’ll head to the woods! Morels around this time of year?  We live in Florida, only have Latarius, (volumous, hydrophoraiders, corrugis) and Boletes of many, many species! Well, there are chanterelles around N. Fl.
So, any recommendations which way to head out of town to the big woods. Thx


----------



## Sporehopper (Jul 9, 2021)

free_mother_earth said:


> We live just east of Gatlinburg. The weather the past several days is shaping up beautifully for morel season. Last night we got some really good rains, and the temps are holding at night. We went out today and did some hunting with no luck but I think its any day now they will start. I just finally joined this site to be able to post but I am in and constantly searching the net in different groups this time of year to see about East Tennessee and haven't yet seen any evidence they are here just yet, but really picking up considerably west of us in the state. Good luck ~ hopefully we'll see a good flush this year.


Hello Mother, what’s happening around the July 11 - 14 window in the Gatlinburg area? We’re planning a sweet, slow, walk in the woods somewhere in that area. (?) >Steve & Ann from Fl.<


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Sporehopper said:


> Hello Mother, what’s happening around the July 11 - 14 window in the Gatlinburg area? We’re planning a sweet, slow, walk in the woods somewhere in that area. (?) >Steve & Ann from Fl.<


Welcome to the site @Sporehopper ! Morchella are sleeping til next Spring. I believe the area of interest your speaking of.. was over by mid April? To be sure you should check other threads in Tennessee on the Forum. This would allow you to better time trips, vacations, & visits with prime morel hunting. Summer mushroom hunt could be a possibility, but I dont know the area, so I'll just Wish Ya the Best of Luck!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Sporehopper said:


> Hello Mother, what’s happening around the July 11 - 14 window in the Gatlinburg area? We’re planning a sweet, slow, walk in the woods somewhere in that area. (?) >Steve & Ann from Fl.<



Did you notice that Mother's post was about late March? This is an important consideration, since fungi flush usually at particular times of the year. Are you new to mushroom hunting? If so, this is one of the things you need to learn.


----------

